# I will Photoshop for free 3.0



## BEACHBUM (Mar 4, 2017)

This is the 3rd time I've done this, so give me some ideas. If you don't know the whole ordeal, tell me something to photo shop. For example, photoshop a cats head onto a dolphin. Basically anything you want (no drawings). Before you say, I know I'm not the best. This is for my own entertainment. I will probably only do it for this weekend, but I don't know. 
Anything please!
Here are some of my photoshops:


----------



## JennTeamMagma (Mar 4, 2017)

can you please make cloud strife fighting donald trump in the white house while sephiroth is watching in the background and the cat in the hat, squidward, shrek, and obama are by sephiroth in the background watching

thanks <3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 4, 2017)

can you make me playing Sanic Moniac on Switch? x3


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 4, 2017)

JennTeamMagma said:


> can you please make cloud strife fighting donald trump in the white house while sephiroth is watching in the background and the cat in the hat, squidward, shrek, and obama are by sephiroth in the background watching
> 
> thanks <3


Took a long time to do this, here it is:




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> can you make me playing Sanic Moniac on Switch? x3


tbh I don't know what Sanic Moniac is, and google was no help. But I hope you like this realistic photoshop!


----------



## JennTeamMagma (Mar 4, 2017)

thank you you're my savior


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2017)

Here's a picture of Lilith. Do a thing!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 4, 2017)

awesome dud, u desarve


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Here's a picture of Lilith. Do a thing!
> View attachment 80313


BEGONE DEVIL! FURRIES ARE DISGUSTING! THEY ARE SATAN'S CREATION!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Here's a challenge, can you make my avatar play the Nintendo Switch? (And try to make the switch in the art style of the avatar.)


----------



## BEACHBUM (Mar 4, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Here's a challenge, can you make my avatar play the Nintendo Switch? (And try to make the switch in the art style of the avatar.)


I don't know how to do it in the same art style, but here is your avatar play a NX


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 4, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> I don't know how to do it in the same art style, but here is your avatar play a NX
> View attachment 80340


----------



## migles (Mar 4, 2017)

fill the internet with BOTW memes


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 24, 2018)

migles said:


> fill the internet with BOTW memes


cllose enuF?


----------

